# Achtung Sportex, insolvenz



## rainer1962 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Achtung beim Kauf von Sportexruten. Die Firma ist in Insolvenz gegangen. Es gibt keinen Ersatz (zum, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) für irgendwelche Teile!!!!!!
Die Händler versuchen natürlich jetzt die Ruten an den Mann zu bringen, also wenn Sportex dann nur zum Spottpreis kaufen, bis alles geklärt ist.
Woher ich das weiß????
Habe am Sonntag meine Kev Pike, die ich erst seint Oktober 04 habe, an der Verbindung geschrottet. Es passierte beim Anschlag wöhrend des "Gummierens" mit 10er Shad. Ich heute zum Händler mit der Rute, ich dachte der wolle mich verarschen, als er sagte kann ein Jahr dauern, kann aber überhaupt nichts mehr mit Ersatz werden. Er hat mir dann einen Brief vom Insolvenzverwalter gezeigt, dass Sportex Insolvenz angemeldet hat. Er selbst hätte auch noch Ware im Wert von 3000€ zu bekommen die er in Vorkasse bestellt hat. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Firma Ockert im Frühjahr selbst einen Vertreter zu meinem Dealer geschickt hat, wurde früher von Sportex mitgemanagt. Ockert hat dann den Vertrieb Ihrer Produkte selbst übernommen. Also ihr wißt jetzt bescheid. Mit Sicherheit kann man jetzt ein gütes Rütchen ergattern, aber wie gesagt Garantie ist zum. zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr!!!!!:r :r :r


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Schade wenns stimmt.....aber danke für den Tip - so ne Sportex ist schon was Feines


----------



## Debilofant (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Hört sich gar nicht gut an #d. Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, wäre es in meinen Augen schon jammerschade und ein schmerzlicher Verlust, wenn es das endgültig mit der Fa. Sportex gewesen sein sollte, denn in das ein oder andere Rütchen von denen, konnte man sich schon gehörig vergucken. Wollen mal das Beste hoffen, ob es da noch eine Wiederbelebungsmöglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

DIe Firma Sportex hat zwar Insolvenz angemeldet, aber der Angelsektor wird ausgegliedert und läuft weiter wie bisher, mach Dir also keinen allzugroßen Kopp.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54156&highlight=insolvent


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Steffen woher wießt du das denn?????
Mein Händler meint es wird ne Ewigkeit dauern, bis das alles geregelt ist. Er verschleudert geradezu die Ruten Carat Spin  z.b. für 80!!!!!!!!!!€


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Hatten wir vor ein paar Tagen schon mal das Thema... siehe mein zweites Post


----------



## uer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

#h 



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen mal das Beste hoffen, ob es da noch eine Wiederbelebungsmöglichkeit gibt.


 
wers glaubt, ich sag da nur DAM die leben zwar noch aber nur wie



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> DIe Firma Sportex hat zwar Insolvenz angemeldet, aber der Angelsektor wird ausgegliedert und läuft weiter wie bisher, mach Dir also keinen allzugroßen Kopp.


 
ich würd mir den schon machen, kannst mir glauben

*noch ein beispiel gefällig,* 

firma dega, wurde später von jenzi übernommen u. die (jenzi) haben sich was ersatzteillieferung für dega produkte betraff rausgehalten, 

sportex - nur noch zum superschnäpchen 

:s


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54156&highlight=insolvent


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


mein Händler siehts genauso, heb gerade mit ihm nochmal wegen dem anderen Thread telefoniert. Ganz klare Ansage vom  Insolvenzverwalter. Es geht weder was rein noch aus dem Werk raus, bis ALLES klar geregelt wird. Ich nehm auch an, falls der NAME Sportex weiterexistiert, wirds genauso wie bei Dega laufen, wer übernimmt denn schon die Garantiefälle mit, wqenn er nur den Namen kaufen braucht, logisch oder,
alle anderen Aussagen sind lediglich dazu da den Endverbraucher also uns in Sicherheit zu wiegen um die auf Lager stehenden Produkte doch noch teuer verschherbeln zu können.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Also ich warte ab, bis ich GESICHERTE Infos bekomme, nicht nur von einem Händler... Meiner hier sagts nämlich genauso wie ich es wiedergegeben habe und auch hier im Board von der Catch Company gesagt wurde, das bei einem Insolvenzverfahren erstmal ALLES gestoppt wird ist auch klar, so wird im Regelfall IMMER verfahren.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Natürlich Steffen,
es bleibt uns auch nichts anderes übrig, wir werden sehen.......


----------



## catch-company (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Die Firma Sportex GmbH besteht aus den beiden Sektoren Technik und Angeln. Da im Bereich Technik wohl ein grösserer Auftraggeber abgesprungen ist mußte sicherheitshalber Insolvenz angemeldet werden.Fest steht das die Firma Sportex weiterhin bestehen bleibt und Angelruten herstellen und vertreiben wird. Schon vor der Insolvenz wurden allerdings einige Kev-Ruten aus dem Programm genommen so das es hier verständlicher weise Lieferprobleme gibt.

Rolf vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## catch-company (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

P.S.: Was Ersatzteile z.B. für die Kev Pike anbelangt, so sind diese lediglich nicht sofort lieferbar. Es werden immer nur wenige Produktionsschienen gleichzeitig gefahren, so das es durchaus einige Wochen dauern kann bis das gewünschte Ersatzteil lieferbar ist. 

Rolf vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Jetblack (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Ich beobachte diese Diskussion schon ein wenig .....

und es tut mir leid, wenn Andere das differenzierter sehen (können als ich) - aber ich habe in den letzten Jahren zu viele "Absichtsbekundungen", "Übernahmeangebote", "Weiterführungsparolen" gehört, um dem uneingeschränkt Glauben zu schenken. 

Was von Sportex in welcher Sparte und unter welchem Namen über bleibt, daß entscheidet kein Händler und kein Käufer von deren Ruten - entscheiden tut das ausschließlich der zukünftige Geldgeber für Sparte A, B oder C. Unter diesem Aspekt sind unsere Unkenrufe hier für das Unternehmen (Ruf)mörderisch, und jedes Schweigen des Insolvenzverwalters töricht ?!

Tatsache ist aber auch, daß ein Insolvenzverwalter wohl eher andere Probleme hat... als hier ein Statement abzugeben. Aber er muß es ja nicht hier tun, sondern hat andere Foren.... 

Wenn da nichts zu finden ist, darf man 2mal rätseln, was an der Sache dran ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Hallo Rolf
danke für die Infos 
nur Mist, dass ich jetzt keine Gufirute mehr habe.......
bin gerade am schauen was ich mir hole.....
bekomme zwar ne Harisson gebaut, das dauert aber noch ne Weile.
Die Sportexaktion liebe ich ja, obwohl die kev so ab 2 Stunden fischen, dann doch sehr ermüdent ist. Naja mal sehen, ich liebäugle ja mit der Cleveland.


----------



## ThomasRö (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Wo haste das Gerät denn gekauft? Wenn du quasi ne Ersatzgummifischrute suchtst, dann geh mal nach Lingenfeld innen Angelladen, die hatte einige im Programm bei denen das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Da hier viele Gerüchte und auch nicht stimmende Behauptungen aufgestellt werden, wird demnächst die offizielle Stellungnahme der Firma Sportex, vom Vertriebsleiter der Sparte Angeln, Herrn Uwe Blaas kommen.
Bis dahin dürft Ihr weiter kräftig Gerüchte streuen))


----------



## doggie (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> DIe Firma Sportex hat zwar Insolvenz angemeldet, aber der Angelsektor wird ausgegliedert und läuft weiter wie bisher, mach Dir also keinen allzugroßen Kopp.


 
Ich habe keine infos bezüglich der Insolvenz von Sportex, aber so einfach wie Du das hier schilderst, nach dem Motto "Die guten ins Töpfchen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen" läuft das bei einer Insolvenz nicht. Oder was würdest Du als Gläubiger sagen, falls Dir lapidar mitgeteilt würde, dass in der Insolvenzmasse nur der marode Firmenteil steckt und der liqiude Firmenteil mal so schnell ausgegliedert wurde....


Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

ManManMan... 
klar is' das alles nicht so einfach, aber erstens will und kann ich hier keine Abhandlung über den Verlauf einer Insolvenz niederschreiben...

Warten wir ab, wie sich Hr. Blaas von SPORTEX äußert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



> Warten wir ab, wie sich Hr. Blaas von SPORTEX äußert


Weise Entscheidung)


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Weise Entscheidung)


Alles andere ist kalter Kaffee #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am Sonntag meine Kev Pike, die ich erst seint Oktober 04 habe, an der Verbindung geschrottet. Es passierte beim Anschlag wöhrend des "Gummierens" mit 10er Shad.



@rainer1962
Das würde ich ja schon gerne noch mal genauer wissen - kann ich mir an sich gar nicht so recht vorstellen  |kopfkrat 
Selbstbau oder Werksrute? Wicklung/Sicherung am Spitzenüberschub? Geflochtene natürlich? Brachialanschlag? Wie alt war der Blank, ließ da die (Sportex)Qualität etwa schon nach? Die KevPike ist vom Rutengewicht ja weniger als die KevSpin4, ergo ist da weniger Material dran/drin.  :g

Schau mal bei CMW, die hatten noch ein paar Spitzen über im Restverkauf.


----------



## Chris7 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Oh man... wieder eine stolze deutsche Firma weniger... ???  :c  :c  :c 

Das darf nicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und ich bin immer so froh wenn ich meine Sportex anschaue und den Aufkleber sehe: Made in Germany.

Schluchz...   

.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man... wieder eine stolze deutsche Firma weniger... ???  :c  :c  :c
> 
> Das darf nicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Noch is' alles nicht geklärt, wie gesagt, wir warten auf Hr. Blaas! Nicht immer alles "schwarzmalen", das hat in diesem Land ja Formen angenommen, is' ja gräßlich...


----------



## angler0507 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Weise Entscheidung)



Das wäre nicht nur eine weise, sondern vor allem eine faire Entscheidung…
Oft treiben erst die wilden Gerüchte um eine Insolvenz und die panischen Reaktionen von Kunden und Zulieferern Firmen in den wirklichen Ruin.  |gr: 
Und das hätte gerade Sportex nicht verdient. Also ich bleibe dieser Marke treu… #6


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Ich habe mit dem Insolvenzverwalter gesprochen. Sportex bleibt weiterhin bestehen.
Also woran es hängt, weiß ich, aber werde es hier nicht mit herreinschreiben. Nur soviel, keine Angst. 
Ich bleibe weiterhin dieser Firma treu.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Man muß ja auch das positive im schlimmsten Fall sehen. Wenn dort umgegliedert - umgebaut wird und eine Zeit lang die Ruten vielleicht sogar im Sonderposten auf den Markt kommen, hätte das ja sogar den Vorteil sich ordentlich mit Sportex'en einzudecken - täte ich sofort.   
Als Selbstbauer interessieren mich Rutenersatzteile nicht wirklich. Aber da Sportex (mit?) die besten Ruten baut, wird es auch weiterhin Nachfrage geben und ich werde bestimmte Top-End-Ruten immer am liebsten von dieser Marke kaufen  #6


----------



## Milano (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

#h Hallo Rainer1962,
mich würde interessieren wer Dein Händler ist; für 80€ würde ich mir auch noch eine Spin zulegen. 
Für ein Info mit Telefonnummer wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Chris7 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch is' alles nicht geklärt, wie gesagt, wir warten auf Hr. Blaas! Nicht immer alles "schwarzmalen", das hat in diesem Land ja Formen angenommen, is' ja gräßlich...




@Steffen
Deshalb habe ich das Ganze ja auch als Frage gekennzeichnet! 

Ich habe leider nur die Informationen aus diesem Thread hier und kann mir überhaupt kein Urteil über den Stand der Dinge erlauben. Ich fände es einfach nur super schade, wenn eine solche Firma in Zukunft nicht mehr für uns Angler produzieren würde!


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @rainer1962
> Das würde ich ja schon gerne noch mal genauer wissen - kann ich mir an sich gar nicht so recht vorstellen |kopfkrat
> Selbstbau oder Werksrute? Wicklung/Sicherung am Spitzenüberschub? Geflochtene natürlich? Brachialanschlag? Wie alt war der Blank, ließ da die (Sportex)Qualität etwa schon nach? Die KevPike ist vom Rutengewicht ja weniger als die KevSpin4, ergo ist da weniger Material dran/drin. :g
> 
> Schau mal bei CMW, die hatten noch ein paar Spitzen über im Restverkauf.


 
Hallo Det,
war KEIN Brachialanschlag!!!! Die Rute wurde im Oktober von meinem Händler bei Sportex bestellt (Werksrute). Ich geh davon aus dass der Blank rel. neu war/ist. Der Bruch war genau dort, wo das Spitzenteil aufhört, also das untere Stück ist jetzt 10 cm kürzer :-(  Geflochtene war die 10er Tufline auf ner Tica Libra SA 4000er


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Wo haste das Gerät denn gekauft? Wenn du quasi ne Ersatzgummifischrute suchtst, dann geh mal nach Lingenfeld innen Angelladen, die hatte einige im Programm bei denen das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt!


 
Hallo Thomas
bekomme nächste Woche meine Harrison


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Milano schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hallo Rainer1962,
> mich würde interessieren wer Dein Händler ist; für 80€ würde ich mir auch noch eine Spin zulegen.
> Für ein Info mit Telefonnummer wäre ich dankbar.


 
Habe gerade mit meinem Händler gesprochen,
da er ja keine Tausende von Sportex Ruten auf Lager hat, bedient er nur seine Stammkunden mit den Angeboten, sorry für die Intressierten, aber verständlich was mein Händler da macht.


----------



## doggie (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit meinem Händler gesprochen,
> da er ja keine Tausende von Sportex Ruten auf Lager hat, bedient er nur seine Stammkunden mit den Angeboten, sorry für die Intressierten, aber verständlich was mein Händler da macht.


 

sei mir nicht böse, aber da fällt mir nur eins ein:


|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: !!!!


----------



## Lionhead (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit meinem Händler gesprochen,
> da er ja keine Tausende von Sportex Ruten auf Lager hat, bedient er nur seine Stammkunden mit den Angeboten, sorry für die Intressierten, aber verständlich was mein Händler da macht.


Verständlich???
Stammkunden???
Er kann sich gerne reibungstechnisch an seinem Stamm erfreuen,so viel er will...
Aber so richtig weit gedacht ist das ja nicht...
Wenn hier einer aus dem AB gute Erfahrungen mit einem Händler macht, wird er auch "Stamm" kunde werden.
Das Wort Stammkunde gibt es bestimmt in keiner anderen Sprache, das muß eine deutsche Erfindung sein um andere auszugrenzen.
"Mein Händler verschleudert Sportex-Ruten, aber sorry nur an Stammkunden. "
Ich bin raus, ich muß mal eben.....:v
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## DerStipper (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Bei uns in nem Laden bekommt man die Ruten für knapp 60-100€ Steht dran Rutenflohmarkt nu weiß ich warum er die so billig verkäuft!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

*Hier die Stellungnahme von Herrn Blass von Sportex:*

Betrifft: den Kommentar ihres Mitgliedes Rainer1962. 

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wo Rainer seine Informationen bezieht oder welcher Händler (ohne Rückfrage bei Sportex) behauptet, das keine Reparaturen mehr durchgeführt werden.

Fakt ist: 
Sportex hat am 17.05 einen Antrag auf Eröffnung eines Insolvenzverfahren gestellt. Die Ursache liegt im vertragswidrigen Verhalten eines wichtigen Kooperationspartner im technischen Bereich unserer Produktion.

Das betrifft aber in keiner Weise den Sportbereich der Firma Sportex.

Wir produzieren und liefern wie bisher. Unsere Vertragpartner, die Angelgerätefachhändler können das auch bestätigen.

Also klar und deutlich, es gibt keinen Ausverkauf und keine Probleme mit Garantie oder Kulanzansprüche. Weder jetzt noch in Zukunft.

Auch arbeiten wir nach wie vor, mit der Firma Ockert ( Tica/Climax ) erfolgreich zusammen.

Auch hier also eine völlige Fehlinformation. 

PS. Rainer soll bitte seine geschrottete Kev Pike zu einem „Fachhändler“ bringen damit wir Ihm so schnell als möglich helfen können. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Verkaufsleitung

Uwe Blaas ( Sportex )


----------



## Lionhead (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns in nem Laden bekommt man die Ruten für knapp 60-100€ Steht dran Rutenflohmarkt nu weiß ich warum er die so billig verkäuft!?


Neu???
Wo liegt Klotten???
Wo ist der Händler??
Versendet der auch???
Fragen,fragen,fragen....
Danke im Voraus für Antworten
sagt Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier die Stellungnahme von Herrn Blass von Sportex:*
> 
> Betrifft: den Kommentar ihres Mitgliedes Rainer1962.
> 
> ...


 
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Da verzichte ich doch gerne auf ein Schnäppchen...

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6
> Da verzichte ich doch gerne auf ein Schnäppchen...
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


Genau, die letzte Deutsche Rutenschmiede muss unterstützt werden.


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen,
ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Sportex und ich finde es gut, wenn alles wieder seinen normalen Gang geht. 
Ich habe lediglich die Infos von meinem Fachhändler weitergegeben. Ich habe diese Infos ja erst erhalten, NACHDEM ich die Rute zu meinem FACHHÄNDLER gebracht habe!!!!! Mein Fachhändler hat mir dann diese Infos gegeben!!!!! Dass ich natürlich Enttäuscht war ob dieser Infos, kann sich ja wohl jeder hier vorstellen. Das Pech dass ne Sportex mal bricht ist eh selten genug, und dann noch diese Infos........
Vielleicht liegt es an dem falschen Ansprechpartner von meinem Fachhändler (Insolvenzverwalter) oder an mangelnden Infos von Sportex, oder an meinem Händler selbst!!!!!! Ich weiß es nicht.
Ich werde meinen Fachhändler jetzt anrufen und ihm sagen er solle sich mal mit Herrn Blaas in Verbindung setzen. Sollte Sportex weiterhin existieren, was ich sehr hoffe, werde ich auch weiterhin Sportexruten kaufen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



> Ich habe lediglich die Infos von meinem Fachhändler weitergegeben.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage warum ein Händler sowas erzählt??


----------



## Achim_68 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

vielleicht wollte er sein Lager mal eben von Altbeständen und Ladenhütern befreien......


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Keine Ahnung Thomas,
habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert und ihm die Aussage von Herrn Blaas mitgeteilt. Ich möchte ja meine Rute funktionstüchtig wiederhaben. Mein Fachhändler, der gem. seiner Aussage Vertragspartner von Sportex ist,  hat diesbezüglich keinerlei Informationen. Er sagt, dass der Insolvenzverwalter ihm mitgeteilt habe, es gehe weder was rein noch raus aus der Firma. 
Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.....
naja was solls ich werds abwarten können


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Naja, ich möchte dem Händler nichts unterstellen, auch da sollte man auf eine entsprechende Stellungnahme warten - aber komisch isses schon.


----------



## DerStipper (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Neu???
> Wo liegt Klotten???
> Wo ist der Händler??
> Versendet der auch???
> ...


 
Is an der Mosel Händer liegt mit dem Zug 10min weg.
hab extra geguckt was da alles drinne steht und ahbe gesehen da sind nur wenige Sportex scheinbar alte Modelle. Es ist viel dabei aber "nur" 4 Sportex und die stehen vorne deshalb habe ich gedacht das wären nur Sportex|uhoh: #q


----------



## Chris7 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Na, da ist mir das Herz ja umsonst in die Hose gerutscht...  |laola:  und ich kann heute Nacht ganz beruhigt  |schlafen  #u 

Trotzdem finde ich es gut, daß Rainer uns die Aussage seines Händlers weitergeleitet hat! Er kann nichts für die falsche Information. Hätte sie gestimmt, dann hätte sein Posting vielleicht einige Mitglieder vor Schaden bewahrt!  #6

Ach ja: Ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Herrn Blass für die schnellen Informationen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



> Trotzdem finde ich es gut, daß Rainer uns die Aussage seines Händlers weitergeleitet hat!


Klar ist das gut!
Nur muss man immer vorsichtig sein sowas als Feststellung oder Tatsache zu bringen, wie dieser Fall heir auch wieder zeigt.

Aber so hat nun auch Sportex bemerkt, welche Wirkung das Anglerboard entfalten kann ))


----------



## Chris7 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Neu???
> Wo liegt Klotten???
> Wo ist der Händler??
> Versendet der auch???
> ...




Hey Lionhead... Du wußtest nicht wo Klotten liegt? Hasde denn in Sachkunde nicht aufgepaßt???  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Außerdem kann ich in dem Fall einer einfach weggeknackten Kev-Rute schon die ein wenig blank liegenden Nerven verstehen und derartige Infos trugen ja leider nicht zur Beruhigung bei und auch Teil-Insolvenz ist blöd. 

Jetzt wissen wir aber, daß Sportex Angelruten weiterbestehen werden  #6 und das ist gut so und ich muß mir nicht gleich noch "die beste Spinnrute der Welt" (KevSpin3) auf Vorrat kaufen


----------



## Lionhead (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lionhead... Du wußtest nicht wo Klotten liegt? Hasde denn in Sachkunde nicht aufgepaßt??? :q :q :q


Ne habe ich nicht, denn in Geographie habe ich zwar gelernt, wo die 20 größten Städte der Sowjetunion liegen, aber Klothen war jetzt nicht so direkt dabei...:q 
Was ist Sachkunde, dasselbe wie ESP oder PA???

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Chris7 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Ne habe ich nicht, denn in Geographie habe ich zwar gelernt, wo die 20 größten Städte der Sowjetunion liegen, aber Klothen war jetzt nicht so direkt dabei...:q
> Was ist Sachkunde, dasselbe wie ESP oder PA???
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"




Warte mal ab bis Carla in die erste Klasse geht... Dann darfst auch Du Dich wieder mit Sachkunde rumplagen...  :q   Ich weiß wovon ich spreche...  |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Das ist ja der Vorteil am Papa sein und wenn alles gut geht kommt das später als Opa nochmal! |supergri
Aber am allerbesten: die Kiddies angeln alle gern!  #6  #h


----------



## peter II (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Zitat:_Also klar und deutlich, es gibt keinen Ausverkauf und keine Probleme mit Garantie oder Kulanzansprüche. Weder jetzt noch in Zukunft_

na es geht aufwärts mit dem Standort Deutschland  #6 
vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch bald meine HEISSGELIEBTE KLASSE Sportexrute zurück #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

So, nu hat sich wohl alles wieder gelegt, hier die Mail von Herrn Blaas (mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen hier):

Hallo Herr Finkbeiner,
ich freue mich immer wieder über eine sachliche Diskussion und möchte mich bei Ihnen hiermit auch persönlich bedanken.

Die Reaktionen zeigen mir das wir (auf Ihren Vorschlag hin) den richtigen  Weg gewählt haben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Uwe Blaas ( Sportex)


----------



## Gert Tucholski (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Ich selbst nehme Abstand von dieser Firma!Aktueller Stand von gestern!
Diese Firma ist ausgelöscht!Ich habe hier in der Nähe einen zuverlässigen
Angelhändler der hier seit Jahrzehnten ansässig ist.Ich persönlich gebe in
der heutigen Zeit nichts mehr für Geschwafel und dummes Gelafer um vielleicht noch einige Käufer zu überreden diese Artikel noch zu kaufen!
Im nachhinein hat man Schwierigkeiten Ersatzteile zu bekommen,wie ich es 
erfahren mußte bei einer anderen gekannten Marke! Der Markt ist zu und die
Preise heiß! Jeder kann machen was er will aber ich nicht.Alle wollen sein 
Produkt verkaufen,aber wenn es um Ersatzteile ankommt! Pech gehabt,
entweder Pleite oder gibt es nicht.Deshalb kann ich die Aussage des Herrn
Blasse oder so nicht akzeptieren oder es ist nur ein hinhalten für die Kunden,damit sie noch schnell Ihre Waren verkaufen.Ich finde alles zum :v 
Gruß
Gert T.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Gert Tucholski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst nehme Abstand von dieser Firma!Aktueller Stand von gestern!
> Diese Firma ist ausgelöscht!Ich habe hier in der Nähe einen zuverlässigen
> Angelhändler der hier seit Jahrzehnten ansässig ist.Ich persönlich gebe in
> der heutigen Zeit nichts mehr für Geschwafel und dummes Gelafer um vielleicht noch einige Käufer zu überreden diese Artikel noch zu kaufen!
> ...



Der Rutenbereich von Sportex ist so erfolgreich, daß er jederzeit von einer größeren Firma aus der Insolvenzmasse herausgekauft würde. Und wenn sich keiner findet, dann übernehme ich den!   
Also schön ruhig Blut!


----------



## Albrecht (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sich keiner findet, dann übernehme ich den!
> Also schön ruhig Blut!



Gut daß sich Jemand das zumuten will... :q 

Dann kann ich mit meiner verkehrt-beringten (Ersten und Letzten) Sportex ja zu dir kommen.


Aber wenn die Firma neu übernommen wird kann man sich doch seine alten Garantieansprüche in den ( ° ) stecken. #c


----------



## uer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

#h @ alle,


ich möchte nicht noch mehr öl ins feuer gießen aber mal ne begebenheit die sich wirklich zugetragen hat :c 

jede (fast jede) firma hat ja nen außendienstmitarbeiter (adm) u. solcher tauchte eines tages bei nem händler auf (wie immer immer) naja und es wurde wie immer über alles geschnackt, auch wies so geht, wie die geschäfte laufen usw, *- alles bestens bekommen immer mehr marktanteile* - waren wohl seine antworten, naja nun - *wir machen gerade ne große aktion ruten, rollen zum super preis* - zwar leider nicht soetwas was der händler gerne gehabt hätte aber was solls - *der gute preis für gute wahre bestimmt ja heute die absatzzahlen, *

um es kurz zu machen, 

der händler hat ner gute summe ausgegeben mit dem glauben, jeder hat ein schnäpchen gemacht, firma - händler - kunde

ein schnäpchen hatte aber wirklich nur die firma gemacht u. der händler u. der kunde ist auf der sträke geblieben, 

warum|kopfkrat weil die firma den bach runter gegangen ist ohne seine händler (zumindestens wohl nicht die kleinen) gesagt zu haben, 
die neue firma, die die andere übernommen hat, ist für garantieansprüche nicht zuständig u. schon freut sich jeder händler,|gr:

:s

nun steht der eine oder ander kunde u. auch händler mit dem sch....ß da, 
ach noch was - der händler hat von dieser situation erst wind bekommen, durch ein anderes gespräch mit einem anderen adm, ne rücknahme der wahre fehlanzeige


----------



## fishmike (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Hallo,

ich verstehe auch nicht woher ihr solche Infos bezüglich "es geht nichts rein und auch nichts raus" habt. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen meiner Sportex Carat Spin 2 ein wenig zu viel zugemutet, mein Händler hat sie eingeschickt und mitte dieser Woche habe ich ein neues Spitzenteil bekommen. Keinerlei Probleme!! Hat alles nur 10 Tage gedauert!!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Raisingwulf (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Gert Tucholski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst nehme Abstand von dieser Firma!Deshalb kann ich die Aussage des Herrn
> Blasse oder so nicht akzeptieren oder es ist nur ein hinhalten für die Kunden,damit sie noch schnell Ihre Waren verkaufen.Ich finde alles zum :v
> Gruß
> Gert T.


 
Na Hallo Gert,

ich hab mal den Rest Deiner Aussage rausgelassen - bist ja super informiert.
Für die Aussage von Uwe Blass lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer - ich kenne Ihn zwar nur erst seit 15 Jahren - aber ich kenne Ihn als einen der letzten ehrlichen in dieser Branche und als einen der letzten der vom Rutenbau von der Pieke auf, von der Beratung der Händler, von Wirtschaftlichkeitsberechnung oder von der Existenzfähigkeit eines Unternehmens eine Ahnung hat, Uwe macht das erst seit ca. 30 Jahren, leider nehmen nicht so viele "Gerätehändler" seine Ratschläge an, die schimpfen über Ihn. Aber eigentlich versucht er die vor der Sozialhilfe zu bewahren, alles Geld von der Oma gepumpt bei der Bank die Unterhose versetzt und morgen mach ich mit meinem Angelladen Askari platt - und wenn die Lieferanten nich mitmachen sind das alles bankrottfirmen - so scheint Dein Angelgerätehändler gegen Sportex zu argumentieren - oder wie kommst Du auf Deine Ausdrucksweise?

mfg

Raisingwulf


----------



## schroe (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Und nicht zu vergessen,.....ich kaufe eine Rute und nicht das ganze Unternehmen.

Die Ruten sind jedenfalls ihr Geld wert, die Qualität halte ich für, von mir unkritisiert gut. Überraschungen erlebte ich bei keinem von vielen Sportex Produkten (von KevPike, über KevTrigger, Spin1, 2, Magnus,........ bis hin zur Hebestange). 

Das was eine Sportex im Laden beim Aussuchen verspricht, das hält sie auch später in der Praxis und das über Jahre hinweg. 
Es sind "ehrliche" und "treue" Begleiter.

Entspricht die Rute beim Angeln nicht den "methodenspezifischen" Anforderungen, so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, muß ich mich an die eigene Nase fassen und die nächste Rute eben nach diesen Attributen auswählen. Gibt es sie dann von Sportrex nicht, darf man eben keine Sportex kaufen.

Vielleicht bin ich ja eine Ausnahme, 
aber ich habe mir noch nie eine Rute mit Blick auf die Ersatzteilversorgung ausgesucht. 
Andere Kriterien (z.B. Anfälligkeit für einen Bedarf an Ersatzteilen, Verarbeitung, Materialqualität........) untersuche ich indes genau. 
Genau aber in diesen Punkten, trumpft Sportex.

Zeitlebens auf eine einsame Insel verbannt,...... nur eine Rute als letzten Wunsch zur Auswahl, .......was würde ich für eine Sportex geben.


----------



## rebutia (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Gert Tucholski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst nehme Abstand von dieser Firma!Aktueller Stand von gestern!
> Diese Firma ist ausgelöscht!
> 
> Dies ist schlichter Blödsinn #q . Meine drei Ruten, die ich über einen Händler bestellt hatte, wurden alle gestern geliefert. Meine Feederspitze habe ich ebenfalls erhalten (kostenlos, obwohl sie durch Dummheit gehimmelt wurde).
> Eine Pleite des Rutensektors ist undenkbar, denn Sportex stellt in vielen Fällen die preiswertesten (im Sinne des Worts!) Ruten des Weltmarkts her.


----------



## doggie (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich mit meiner verkehrt-beringten (Ersten und Letzten) Sportex ja zu dir kommen.


 
Hallo Albrecht,

Was meinst Du mit "verkehrt beringt"? Overlap falsch?
Würde mich interessieren, da ich auch etliche Sportex fische!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				rebutia schrieb:
			
		

> ... denn Sportex stellt in vielen Fällen die preiswertesten (im Sinne des Worts!) Ruten des Weltmarkts her.


 das stimmt #6 und die KevSpin3 wäre die Rute die ich mit auf die einsame Insel nähme


----------



## Burns (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Moin Moin

Ich war heute bei meinem Händler und habe ihn auch mal gefragt wie es mit Sportex ausschaut.
Er meinte das alles quatsch ist was so erzählt wird, die Angelsportabteilung ist von der Insolvenz nicht betroffen.

Er meinte das es da n Schweizer gab der was für 5millonen geordert hat und leider verstorben ist. Jetzt sitzen sie wohl auf der Ware.

Ob das nu stimmt weiss ich nicht, so hat er mir das erzählt.


Gruss Burns


----------



## honeybee (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Nunja....ich wollte mich hier eigentlich heraus halten. Aber hier wird gemunkelt, gedacht und sonst irgend etwas.

Tatsache ist, das am 17.05. auf eigenen Antrag beim Amtsgericht Neu-Ulm der Antrag auf Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens abgegeben wurde.

Fakt ist auch, das

1. Zur Sicherung des Schuldnervermögens vor nachteiligen Veränderungen wird gemäß § 21 Abs. 1 und 2 InsO am 17.05.2005 um 12Uhr vorläufige Insolvenzverwaltung angeordnet.

Zum vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter wird bestellt xxxxxx (Name möchte ich nicht nennen)

2. Es wird gemäß § 21 Abs. 1, 2 Nr. 2 InsO angeordnet, das Verfügungen der Schuldnerin nur mit Zustimmung des vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalters wirksam sind.


Nun kann man nur hoffen, das es ein "guter" Insolvenzverwalter ist. Denn trotz Insolvenz, ist ein normaler Geschäftbetrieb weiterhin möglich, solange der Insolvenzverwalter diesen nicht untersagt.


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die Firma neu übernommen wird kann man sich doch seine alten Garantieansprüche in den ( ° ) stecken. #c



Normalerweise nicht, wenn jemand eine Firma übernimmt, so tritt er in der Verpflichtungen - wovon auch Gewährleistungsansprüche erfaßt sind - der übernommenen Firma ein.
Es gibt aber verschiedenste Varianten, welche auch ein gegenteiliges Ergebnis, namentlich keine Gewährleistungsansprüche, mit sich bringen könnte. Sofern aber jemand noch alle sieben Sinne beisammen hat wird er komplett übernehmen, anderenfalls wäre der Name, vorliegend Sportex, stark beschädigt.


----------



## nikmark (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Der Konzern hat Insolvenz angemeldet, und zwar wegen Problemen im Sektor Produktion von Verankerungen. Der Rutensektor macht nur etwa 5 bis 10% der gesamten Firmenstruktur aus und ist auch grundsolide, weil eben viel Angler erkannt haben welche Qualität Sportex bietet. Ob für diesen Bereich schon eine Lösung gefunden ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, das sich für einen profitablen Teil einer Firma nicht ein Interessent oder eine eigenständige Lösung finden läßt.
Es ist wohl ein Auftraggeber weggebrochen, so das man schon allein aus Sicherheitsgründen Insolvenz anmelden mußte.


Nikmark


----------



## peter II (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

also mal ehrlich: aus Sicherheitsgründen Insolvenz angemeldet: so einen Quatsch und das zum zweiten Mal hier habe ich noch nie gehört #d ; wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie hat sollte man sich besser zurückhalten... Fakt ist:Ich habe gestern im Austausch gegen meine selbst zerstörte Kev Spin das neue Modell zum halben Preis von SPORTEX bekommen. Herzlich Dank dafür und im Interesse guter Angelruten eine erfolgreiche Zukunft


----------



## angeltreff (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Es ist vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt, Quatsch ist es aber definitiv nicht! Insolvenz kann man sehr wohl anmelden, wenn man sich vor Forderungen "in Sicherheit" bringen will. Recht einfach mal ein Beispiel: Meine Gläubiger haben 10 Mill. Forderungen an mich, ich habe an Barmitteln und eigenen Forderungen aber nur 5 Mill. zur Verfügung. An dieser Stelle kann man jetzt von Bank zu Bank rennen und um Kredite betteln, Risikokapital suchen .....

Oder aber Insolvenz anmelden. Das heißt erst mal, dass ich keine Forderung mehr begleichen muss (und darf). Die Gläubiger scheuen also erst mal in die Röhre. Innerhalb weniger Tage bestimmt das Gericht dann einen I-verwalter, der in unserem Beispiel alle Forderungen der Gläubiger zu 50% bedient. Mehr gibt es nicht, denn mehr Geld ist nicht da. Danach kann die Firma, solange sie gesund ist, von vorne anfangen.

Das war jetzt wirklich sehr gestrafft - aber das ist eine Insolvenz. Eine Insolvenz ist mehr Chanche für den Betrieb als denn Liquidation.


----------



## peter II (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

na gut dass mit dem Quatsch nehme ich zurück.
Aber welche seriöse Firma macht so was, da kauft doch keiner mehr ein#d


----------



## Kalle25 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Sehr gut beschrieben Olaf.


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt erst mal, dass ich keine Forderung mehr begleichen muss (und darf). Die Gläubiger scheuen also erst mal in die Röhre. Innerhalb weniger Tage bestimmt das Gericht dann einen I-verwalter, der in unserem Beispiel alle Forderungen der Gläubiger zu 50% bedient. Mehr gibt es nicht, denn mehr Geld ist nicht da. Danach kann die Firma, solange sie gesund ist, von vorne anfangen.


 
Ganz richtig ist das aber nicht. Denn sobald das Verfahren eröffnet ist und ein Verwalter bestimmt ist, geht die Wohlverhaltensperiode los. Und diese dauert in der Regel 6 Jahre. Innerhalb dieser 6 Jahre wird sämtliches pfändbares Einkommen zu gleichen Teilen an die Gläubiger aufgeteilt und man muss sich um Arbeit bemühen. Sind die 6 Jahre manchmal auch 7 Jahre, depends on wie schnell die Gläubiger mit der Forderungsbeibringung sind, vorbei, so kann man von der Restschuld befreit werden....bedeutet...man ist nach diesem Zeitraum Schuldenfrei.

Die Firma könnte dann also nach ein paar Jährchen wieder von vorne Anfangen.... ODER der Insolvenzverwalter ist clever und sagt....Jungs, ihr könnt während der Wohlverhaltensperiode weiter machen und sämtliche pfändbare Einkünfte werden abgeführt.

Wie gesagt, es hängt sehr viel am Insolvenzverwalter, denn dieser, wenn Schwein, sperrt sämtliche Konten und verwaltet das Geld etc. p.p. oder schlimmstenfalls verhökert er die gesamte Ware und Betriebsausstattung um die Gläubiger zu bedienen.


----------



## angeltreff (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

@ honeybee

Eine Wohlverhaltensphase von 6 oder 7 Jahren gibt es nur bei einer Insolvenz von Privatpersonen. Derart lange Zeiträume gibt es bei Firmeninsolvenzen nicht.


----------



## nikmark (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				peter II schrieb:
			
		

> also mal ehrlich: aus Sicherheitsgründen Insolvenz angemeldet: so einen Quatsch und das zum zweiten Mal hier habe ich noch nie gehört #d ; wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Materie hat sollte man sich besser zurückhalten...



No Comment !


 #d 

Nikmark


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> No Comment !


Hihi, |good: 

Die Insolvenz des Unternehmens hat vorerst keinerlei Auswirkungen auf den Geschäftsbetrieb der Angelsparte, außer natürlich den Marketingeffekten hinsichtlich Vertrauensverlusten der Händler. Wenn also einzelne Händler sich jetzt von ihrem Sportex-Bestand zu günstigen Preisen trennen, gibt's für mich nur eins: schnell zuschlagen bevor's ein anderer tut. :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Hier wird aber so einiges durcheinander geworfen!
Die Fragen, die hier gestellt werden und die man versucht, mehr oder weniger fachgerecht zu beantworten, stellen sich eigentlich für den Kunden nur wegen eventueller Garantieansprüche.
Wenn man diese Fragen beantworten wollte, stellt sich zuerst die Frage nach der Gesellschaftsform - wenn es denn kein Einzelunternehmer war. Ich will das hier wirklich nicht vertiefen.
Wohlverhaltensklausel nur bei Privatkonkurs - richtig.
Schuldentilgung durch Konkursverwalter: Falsch! In diesem Fallen werden nicht die Schulden mit dem Barvermögen, sondern mit dem Firmenwert verrechnet. Stellt der Konkursverwalter eine Konkursmasse fest, die einen Konkurs ermöglicht, wird er den Konkurs betreiben. Das kann so sein, dass er den gesamten Aktivabestand der Firma (Warenvorräte, Cash und Forderungen) zu Kohle macht und damit dann die Gläubiger (zuerst die Kranken- und Rentenkassen, dann die Gehaltlsforderungen und zuletzt die Verbindlichkeiten) bezahlt. Danach wird die Firma gelöscht.
Waren- oder Geräte aus der alten Firma zu entfernen um dann eine neue Firma zu gründen nennt man "Gründungsschwindel" .
Es kann natürlich in diesem Falle durchaus so sein, daß ein Konkursverwalter feststellt, hier ist ein guter Geschäftsbereich mit einem guten Firmennamen. Dieser ist für sich schon von größerem Wert, als es eine Liqidation der Firma wäre. Also wird der Konkursverwalter, wenn er Ahnung hat, versuchen diesem Weg zu gehen.
Eine Firma [/B]muß* übrigens Konkurs anmelden, wenn sie entsprechende Probleme feststellt. Tut sie das nicht, kann es sehr schnell zu strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen wegen Konkursverschleppung, Bankrott oder Vorenthaltens von Arbeitsentgelt kommen. Sollte der Firma wirklich ein dermaßen großer Kunde weggebrochen sein, zeugt es von großem Verantwortungsbewußtsein, lieber rechtzeitig die Dinge zu ordnen, bevor man sich strafbar macht.
Aber: Das alles verändert doch die Qualität der Produkte (noch) nicht*


----------



## doggie (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird aber so einiges durcheinander geworfen!
> Die Fragen, die hier gestellt werden und die man versucht, mehr oder weniger fachgerecht zu beantworten, stellen sich eigentlich für den Kunden nur wegen eventueller Garantieansprüche.
> Wenn man diese Fragen beantworten wollte, stellt sich zuerst die Frage nach der Gesellschaftsform - wenn es denn kein Einzelunternehmer war. Ich will das hier wirklich nicht vertiefen.
> Wohlverhaltensklausel nur bei Privatkonkurs - richtig.
> ...


*


|good: 

Endlich mal ein Posting, wo einer postet, der wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat. Es ist wirklich unerträglich, dass viele sich hier genötigt sehen, juristische Ausführungen zum Thema Insolvenz zum besten zu geben.

Da wird mal schnell Privatinsolvenz mit Firmeninsolvenz gleichgestellt, da werden mal schnell Unternehmensteile im Insolvenzfall abgespalten....

Wie sagte mein Großvater in solchen Situationen immer:

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach ma die Klappe halten!!! 

Grüße!

doggie



*


----------



## nikmark (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sagte mein Großvater in solchen Situationen immer:
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach ma die Klappe halten!!!
> 
> ...



Sacht mal Kinders, war heiss die letzten Tage, nicht wahr !
Der Umgangston hier ist ja  #q  #q  #q 

Nikmark


----------



## angeltreff (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

@ doggie

Halte Dich bitte selber an Deine Ratschläge, unerträglich finde ich lediglich Deinen Ton! Es wird Zeit, dass die Moderatoren mal wieder Verwarnungen aussprechen. 

Ich habe in meinem Posting ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Ausführungen grob vereinfacht sind - hier ist schließlich kein Forum für Unternehmensleitungen. dolfin hat mit seinen zusätzlichen Informationen recht, nur wollte ich es eben nicht so ausführlich darstelllen.


----------



## doggie (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> @ doggie
> 
> Halte Dich bitte selber an Deine Ratschläge, unerträglich finde ich lediglich Deinen Ton! Es wird Zeit, dass die Moderatoren mal wieder Verwarnungen aussprechen.
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Posting ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Ausführungen grob vereinfacht sind - hier ist schließlich kein Forum für Unternehmensleitungen. dolfin hat mit seinen zusätzlichen Informationen recht, nur wollte ich es eben nicht so ausführlich darstelllen.


 
Hallo ukeleibezwinger,

Verwarnung ausprechen; weil ich gepostet habe: "Keine Ahnung, Klappe halten" (verkürzt)??? |kopfkrat #d 
Ich hab hier niemanden beleidigt, nur meine Einschätzung deutlich wiedergegeben. Sollte Dir die Ausdrucksweise zu derb gewesen sein, habe ich auch noch die intellektuelle Variante drauf:


*[size=+2]"si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses!"[/size]*

Besser?

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

^ Streitet euch nicht!

Gibt wichtigere Dinge - z.B. den Markt beobachten wo es evtl. (wenns schief'er läuft, s.o., I-verwalter) die Sportex-Ruten günstig rauskommen und dann hier bitte eine Blitzmeldung!  :m


----------



## angeltreff (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Man bin ich froh, dass es eine "Ignorier-Liste" gibt. Dummheit an sich ist ja schon recht schwer zu ertragen, aber arrogante Dummheit topt dies natürlich.


----------



## doggie (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Dummheit an sich ist ja schon recht schwer zu ertragen, aber arrogante Dummheit topt dies natürlich.


 

Das nenn ich mal eine Beleidigung! Aber das ist ja sehr häufig so, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, werden wir polemisch! 

Grüße! 

doggie


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Also streitet Euch doch mal nicht. Ändern können wir an der Situation sowieso nichts.

Ich drücke Sportex jedenfalls die Daumen, das alles sauber abläuft.


----------



## nikmark (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist ja sehr häufig so, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, werden wir polemisch!
> 
> Grüße!
> 
> doggie




....und dann regieren wir so, wie es uns Großvater gelehrt hat  !

Nikmark


----------



## Ansgar (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Moin Leute,

Generell finde ich diesen ganzen Thread echt merkwürdig - irgendwelche Vermutungen und Spekulationen wildester Art ... oKay hat sich ja dann glücklicherweise durch einige besser reflektierte Statements und das Einschalten von Sportex geklärt. 
Und denn dachte ich ja nun seit der Stellungnahme von dem Uwe Blass sei der Drops schon gelutscht - solange man keine bessere Info hat, sollte man denn doch einfach abwarten. 
Aber was das jetzt denn soll noch mal 'nachzulegen' wie 'ist doch *******, die Firma ist futsch' oder 'meine Sportex ist falsch beringt' (????) das kapier ich nicht...

Und dann dieser 'Rechtsstreit'! 
Jeder versucht hier nur zu helfen und das hier die wenigsten sich im Detail mit Insolvenzrecht auskennen ist wohl klar und auch völlig irrelevant. 
Das ist ein Angelforum hier und kein Insolvenzrechtsforum, nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt... Wer auf der Basis bereit ist, andere zu verurteilen hat mehr über sich selbst als über andere ausgesagt...

Nun lass uns mal alle schön geschmeidig bleiben und vielleicht man mal wieder zum normalen Tagesgeschehen zurückkommen?

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Wäre schön, wenn hier wieder zu einem gesitteten Ton zurückgefunden werden könnte. Wer hier juristisch fundiert argumentiert oder nicht will ich mal nicht bewerten! Fakt ist, hier wird vielfach mit gesunden Halbwissen geschrieben, teils wird aber auch - was im Übrigen auch gar nicht anders möglich ist - stark vereinfacht.
Zu den Begrifflichkeiten: Es heißt Insolvenz! Konkurs war die frühere Bezeichnung. 
Zum Sinn und Zweck einer Insolvenz: Mit einer Insolvenz soll der Erhalt eine Firma gesichert werden. Dafür bietet das Insolvenzverfahren dem Insolvenzverwalter ein gewisses Instrumentarium ( vereinfachte Kündigungsmöglichkeiten etc. ).
Nach meinen Infornmationen wird die Angelsparte weitergeführt, momentan läuft der Geschäftsbetrieb "ganz normal" weiter, nur daß der Insolvenzverwalter das Sagen hat.
Warum bei einem so sachlichen Thema die Emotionen hochgehen können verstehe ich nicht. Hier wurde doch nur eine Information eingestellt welche man zur Kenntnis nehmen konnte.


----------



## Albrecht (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Albrecht,
> 
> Was meinst Du mit "verkehrt beringt"? Overlap falsch?
> Würde mich interessieren, da ich auch etliche Sportex fische!



Der zweite Ring von vorne ist größer als der Dritte. 

TL,
Al


----------



## spoon (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*



			
				catch-company schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Was Ersatzteile z.B. für die Kev Pike anbelangt, so sind diese lediglich nicht sofort lieferbar. Es werden immer nur wenige Produktionsschienen gleichzeitig gefahren, so das es durchaus einige Wochen dauern kann bis das gewünschte Ersatzteil lieferbar ist.
> 
> Rolf vom Catch-Company Team




Meine Kev habe ich nach Vorlage binnen 8 Tagen zurückbekommen!
Also beim Service kann ich mich nicht beklagen.

Gruß
spoon


----------



## heinzrch (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Achtung Sportex, insolvenz*

Ist zwar etwas OT in diesem thread, aber vieleicht kann mir jemand mit ner Adresse weiterhelfen, wo ich günstig (!) an zwei Sportex Kev Pike Blanks (2,70m, gerne auch B-blanks) komme ?
Ich möchte mir zwei Schleppruten bauen, mit Multiberingung.


----------

